# Track Day Insurance



## MattC (May 28, 2010)

Hi all

Any recommendations for track day insurance?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Pace ward is who Ive always used.

Iirc if your a policy holder its £60 per track day. If not I think it around the £160 mark. That was on an evo.


----------



## MattC (May 28, 2010)

They quoted £323, sounds a bit steep...

Matt


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Competition Car Insurance 

Insurance For Motorsport | Competition Car Insurance

Jo


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

+1 Competition Car Insurance. I have my annual premium with them which includes 5x Track Days... last year you could say it paid for itself as I did 4x track days which would have cost me £1000 in itself... do it


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

+1 for CCI, 
My annual road risk premium is £660 and that includes 5 track days, 2 of which can be abroad


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

For a 50k car £300 for a track day would be ok in my book. Sadly I think the best track day insurance is only if you have a policy with the company


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone found a full year policy with 3 - 5 track days similar to CCI?
My renewal with CCI is now over a grand and they have reduced mileage to 7500.
Shame because they were competitive last year.


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

I use REIS in Nottingham who offer similar cover to Competition Car Insurance. I have comprehensive cover with 5 track days included and they also cover modified vehicles. :thumbsup:

web site is REIS - Motorsport insurance specialists trackday competition insurance - Track Day Insurance, Motorsport Insurance, Competition Insurance : Richard Egger


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

You should expect to pay a premium at the rate of £100 per 10k insured, for daily track cover. So a newish GTR would be steep.

The CCI policy is good if you do a few track days, but I suspect the underwriters are tightening the entry criteria on that one.

Don't forget it is first party cover only e.g. no third party damage or injury risk. So only your car gets fixed, whatever the damage scenario.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ja5on said:


> Pace ward is who Ive always used.
> 
> Iirc if your a policy holder its £60 per track day. If not I think it around the £160 mark. That was on an evo.


Depends on your policy. 

I pay £135-00 per track day with Pace Ward but I do have both my cars with them, also there is a 10% excess - circa £5k if I bin it, which i didn't at a very wet and slippery, but fun, Castle Combe on Monday !!!


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

You can buy one off track day cover via Track day insurance, Motorsport insurance, track day car insurance, race insurance, rally insurance, bike & kart racing insurance


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

EddieC said:


> I use REIS in Nottingham who offer similar cover to Competition Car Insurance. I have comprehensive cover with 5 track days included and they also cover modified vehicles. :thumbsup:
> 
> web site is REIS - Motorsport insurance specialists trackday competition insurance - Track Day Insurance, Motorsport Insurance, Competition Insurance : Richard Egger


Ditto. Once you have done your covered trackdays it is something like £60 for each extra one so the "trackday included" insurance policy makes good sense if you do few a year. Plus Richard Eggar used to sponsor me (he has retired now) but REIS are nice people:wavey:


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Ja5on said:


> Pace ward is who Ive always used.
> 
> Iirc if your a policy holder its £60 per track day. If not I think it around the £160 mark. That was on an evo.


I think Pace Ward may be exceptionally good for evos specifically, as they provide the MLR members' insurance policies.


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

If you use track day cover as part of your normal policy, do you jeopardise your NCB / have to record it as a loss against your normal policy if you claim?

I've been looking for separate track day cover for the above reason, but am now wondering if I'm just being paranoid?


----------

